# For your rolling pleasure



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Which brand 9" roller frames do you guys have luck rolling with?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use all Wooster sherlock frames & poles....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

wooster


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I use the wooster sherlock (its $18 here) and recently bought the Big Wooster 18"er... because of your YouTube video...and to aviod all the razzing the 9"ers get here on PT.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Any luck with Corona or Liebco frames? Its been so long since I rolled with a Bestt Liebco. Off brands?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Wooster


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Any luck with Corona or Liebco frames? Its been so long since I rolled with a Bestt Liebco. Off brands?


_For me, _I'm just sold on the locking mechanisim of Wooster. I just hate having to constantly tighten the frame to the pole......


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> _For me, _I'm just sold on the locking mechanisim of Wooster. I just hate having to constantly tighten the frame to the pole......


Oh you must be talking about the GT frames and poles? Sounds like it... those are awesome! The GT's really took a lot of the ****in around with rolling out of the equation. 

What about Purdy Cageless frames? You guys liking those at all? They have the jiffy-loc system.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Wooster Sherlock's for me


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

ProExtra Cageless with jiffy-lock works great for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wooster sherlock's as well, plus the big core wooster frames.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I have found an awesome cage from Richard Richard roller cage I saw it at the paint store awhile ago and I was hesitating on getting one but, one day I really needed one and bought it just to try it, since then I've been only using this, it's really light and smooth, and, doesn't make that annoying sound while rolling, I also got the sherlock gt conversion tip so I can use it with my sherlock poles. 

Any of you guys know if wooster makes the 1'-2' sherlock pole, I would think that the most annoying places to paint are inside closets or very tight places but tall enough that u can't reach by hand and the 2'-4' is too long and get in your way and you need to change it fast, I don't think they have a small pole with sherlock quick release, at least I haven't seen one of this kind.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I must be getting old....saw the title to the thread and thought something totally different.:whistling2:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> I must be getting old....saw the title to the thread and thought something totally different.:whistling2:


haha- I thought this too..









BTW-- I am using and liking the 14" open end woosters . The 18s are to big for most redo, and the open end lets you get nice and tight.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

AztecPainting said:


> I have found an awesome cage from Richard Richard roller cage I saw it at the paint store awhile ago and I was hesitating on getting one but, one day I really needed one and bought it just to try it, since then I've been only using this, it's really light and smooth, and, doesn't make that annoying sound while rolling, I also got the sherlock gt conversion tip so I can use it with my sherlock poles.
> 
> Any of you guys know if wooster makes the 1'-2' sherlock pole, I would think that the most annoying places to paint are inside closets or very tight places but tall enough that u can't reach by hand and the 2'-4' is too long and get in your way and you need to change it fast, I don't think they have a small pole with sherlock quick release, at least I haven't seen one of this kind.


Yes they do is $26.18 , paint stores don't carry it around here, I got mine online. BTW Wooster Sherlock's GT for me


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> What about Purdy Cageless frames? You guys liking those at all? They have the jiffy-loc system.


That's all I use, with the Purdy poles and colossus covers. 
Love them except for the back ball releases after the 50th wash...bummer.



Wolfgang said:


> I must be getting old....saw the title to the thread and thought something totally different.:whistling2:



whuddup Cheech...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I too use the Wooster Sherlock frames with the GT pole.

I also bought one of these.

Turned out to be a waste of money.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I too use the Wooster Sherlock frames with the GT pole.
> 
> I also bought one of these.
> 
> Turned out to be a waste of money.


Anytime you see the words "the greatest paint tool ever made!"....you know you're in trouble.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Anytime you see the words "the greatest paint tool ever made!"....you know you're in trouble.


I agree. We all know that wisepainter is the greatest paint tool ever made. :laughing:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I agree. We all know that wisepainter is the greatest paint tool ever made. :laughing:




I don't like to brag, but yeah, my tool is the greatest...

indeed.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I too use the Wooster Sherlock frames with the GT pole.
> 
> I also bought one of these.
> 
> Turned out to be a waste of money.


Can you explain? Turns out there is one in the mail to me, might have it by Friday. How long have you had it?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

AztecPainting said:


> Any of you guys know if wooster makes the 1'-2' sherlock pole, I would think that the most annoying places to paint are inside closets or very tight places but tall enough that u can't reach by hand and the 2'-4' is too long and get in your way and you need to change it fast, I don't think they have a small pole with sherlock quick release, at least I haven't seen one of this kind.




go to my flickr. I just posted a few different frames with the measurements. Wooster Sherlock, Wooster Magikage Ninety and Wooster Sherlock Wideboy all on the 1'-2' Wooster GT


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I bought it about 5-6 years ago.
The biggest drawback I remember is the handle didn't have any type of "lip" on it to rest it on the screen if you needed to pause your rolling. You had to drop it in the bucket, or rest it sideways on the rim of the bucket. That sucked.

Plus, if you used it for awhile, the set screw used to put the cover on would get coated in paint and dry up. Needed a screwdriver (or allen wrench, can't remember now) to change out covers.

If you lose that set screw, well, roller is out of commission until you get a new one.

It did roll nice and smooth, but its pro's didn't outweigh the cons, and nothing justified the +/- $100 price tag.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I don't like to brag, but yeah, my tool is the greatest...
> 
> indeed.


I'm doing the "told ya so dance" right now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I too use the Wooster Sherlock frames with the GT pole.
> 
> I also bought one of these.
> 
> Turned out to be a waste of money.


Ha!! Me too. I bought the model before the one in your link, used it a few times, but just two much of a hassle..........


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As seen on tv


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ha!! Me too. I bought the model before the one in your link, used it a few times, but just two much of a hassle..........


Would you agree with PWG that it rolled smooth?

For everyone who replied: about how long are your frames lasting? I get about 6-8 weeks on a frame, obviously you could keep using them much longer but I toss them aside for a new one after 2 months. I've been using the Purdy cageless and the wooster ninety or sherlocks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I probably have about 12 sherlocks in the shop, some last a while, some do not not. When they get bent or the cage falls off, I get a new one.


----------

